# Meine Bestellung bei Deviltech...



## ludwig 25 (22. Mai 2010)

Am 13. Januar habe ich bei der Firma Deviltech ein Laptop „Fire DTX“ bestellt. Überzeugt hatten mich der ausführliche Test auf PC Games HW und die Homepage der Firma, die durchaus als gelungen betrachtet werden kann...




 Als erster Liefertermin wurde auf der Homepage Ende Januar genannt. 



 Da ich mir die Gebühren sparen wollte, zahlte ich die Bestellung im komplett im Voraus.


 Am 4. Februar kam von Deviltech eine Mitteilung, in der von Lieferschwierigkeiten der Firma ATI bez. der Grafikkarte informiert wurde:  
 „Wir werden mit der Auslieferung unseres Notebookmodels Fire DTX leider erst ende Februar beginnen können.  

Wir entschuldigen uns bei Ihnen für diese Verzögerung und hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis. Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie von uns eine kostenlose Beigabe für die Lange Wartezeit“.
Soweit so gut...  
Am 25. März erfolgte dann endlich die Lieferung meines dringend benötigten Laptops, so wie bestellt, ohne eine weitere Entschuldigung über die lange Lieferzeit. Leider hatte dieses jedoch einen Hardwaredefekt, so dass ich es erstmal zurück schicken musste. Gute zwei Wochen später, war das Laptop wieder bei mir, mit geladenen Akku, aber mit demselben Defekt. Eine Angabe darüber, ob etwas repariert, bzw. ausgetauscht wurde, noch ein Bedauern, fehlten gänzlich. Dafür stellte ich nach dem Einschalten fest, dass der gleiche Defekt nach wie vor bestand. Der Service am Telefon von Deviltech konnte  mir dies auch nicht sagen, ob und was an dem Laptop gemacht wurde, bedauerte aber die neuerliche defekte Lieferung. Also, schickte ich den Laptop ein zweites Mal zurück!


E-Mails an die Firma Deviltech wurden nicht beantwortet, Mails die als Einschreiben verschickt wurden, kamen nach Ablauf der Abholfrist, ungeöffnet wieder zurück. Das telefonische Erreichen der Firma wurde zur Tagesaufgabe...


Nachdem nun wieder drei Wochen vergangen waren und mir kein Mensch bei Deviltech sagen konnte, wann denn nun endlich eine Ersatzlieferung kommen würde (Telefonische Zusagen wurden nicht eingehalten) stornierte ich die Bestellung.


Mein Geld habe ich am 10.05. auf mein Konto zurück überwiesen bekommen. Nun habe ich mir einen ASCER bei Saturn geholt (ASPIRE 8942) und bin total happy damit.  


 Mein Fazit:


 Tolle Internetseite, schlechtester Service überhaupt und garantiert – nie wieder!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Mai 2010)

Ja das ist Deviltech.....

Das Problem mit den schlechten Service ist weitreichend schon bekannt. Wegen dem 1. Lieferverzug konnten die nichts dafür alleine darum weil die ATI zuden Zeitpunkt mangelwahre war. Selbst herrsteller wie Asus und co waren davon betroffen. Da liegt die schuld bei ATI. 

Naja und wie gesagt der schlechte Service ist klar das ist dort nichts neues.


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2010)

Na ja immer noch besser als das was einige  bekannte mit One(lahoo) und Schenker erlebt haben XD


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2010)

wie konntest du dir das überteuerte acer holen? mein sony ist genauso stark (i3, 5650, 4gb usw) und wesentlich besser verarbeitet...und dass für fast 400€ weniger!!

aber naja^^


----------



## ludwig 25 (23. Mai 2010)

Dafür habe ich nen i7 drinn und eine Radeon HD 5850 Grafikkarte...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2010)

und das modell heißt wie genau?!


----------



## ludwig 25 (24. Mai 2010)

*ACER Aspire  8942G-724G64BN 18,4*




Display: 46,74 cm (18,4") TFT WXGA
Prozessor:  Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (4x 1,6 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB  DDR3-RAM
Festplatte: 640 GB SATA
Grafik: ATi Radeon  HD5850 mit 1024 MB DDR3 VRAM
Windows® 7 Home Premium
 
 Das ganze für weniger als 1300€ und vor allem... nach der online Bestellung war das Teil in zwei Tagen da!!!


----------



## Intel*Bennz (25. Mai 2010)

du sprichst davon dass deins schneller als mein sony ist, ES HAT AUCH GUT MEHR DAS DOPPELTE GEKOSTET!!!


----------



## psyphly (26. Mai 2010)

Acer teuer? Ich glaube eher, dass man bei Sony ein paar Euros mehr bezahlt wenn man exankt dieselben Komponenten verbauen würde. Ist dasselbe wie bei Apple: Man bezahlt den Namen


----------



## GxGamer (26. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> wie konntest du dir das überteuerte acer holen? mein sony ist genauso stark (i3, 5650, 4gb usw) und wesentlich besser verarbeitet...und dass für fast 400€ weniger!!
> 
> aber naja^^



Im Desktopbereich kostet ein i7 und ne 5850 im Schnitt auch jeweils ca. 200 Euro mehr, also ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt und eine ganz andere Liga


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> Acer teuer?


 nicht teuer, sondern teuRER  es hat ja auch ne bessere Graka als in dem Sony, das hat er ja geschrieben.




> Ich glaube eher, dass man bei Sony ein paar Euros mehr bezahlt wenn man exankt dieselben Komponenten verbauen würde. Ist dasselbe wie bei Apple: Man bezahlt den Namen


 vlt. solltest Du da mal Deine Marktkenntnisse aktualisieren: Sony stellt schon seit gut nem Jahr grad in dem Bereich um die 700-1000€ "Multimedia"-notebooks inkl. recht brauchbaren Grafikkarten her, die ähnlich stark sind wie die Konkurrenz von Acer, Samsung, Asus usw. zum ähnlichen Preis.

Die sind dafür halt nicht mehr ganz so gut von der Qualität wie die früheren Sony, als Sony in der Tat für die gleiche Leistung immer _deutlich_ teurer war.

Aber aktuell gibt es auch von Sony einige Modelle mit einer 5650 und einem core i3 oder i5 für 600-900€ - da kriegst Du von Acer, Asus, Toshiba usw. auch nix stärkeres für den Preis. Vor ein paar Monaten galt das gleiche für Notebooks mit ner 4650 und einem T6xxx Dualcore.


----------



## ludwig 25 (26. Mai 2010)

In Preis-Leistung ist ACER unschlagbar, das hat bei meiner Kaufentscheidung den Ausschlag gegeben (natürlich auch die Verfügbarkeit).
Möglicherweise ist Sony besser verarbeitet, doch auch hier kanns passieren, dass man einfach Pech hat...


----------



## Nixtreme (26. Mai 2010)

Najo wiedem auch sei mit dem neuen Laptop (hoffe du hast noch viel Spaß dabei  ) möchte ich dir für diese Information über Deviltech sehr danken! Da könnte man echt am Rad drehen wenn sowas passiert! Ich kann mir nichts schlimmeres vorstellen, als irgendwohin 'nen Haufen Geld zu überweisen für etwas, dass dann nie ankommt und noch schlimmer, wenn man niemanden an die Strippe bekommt, den man dafür zur Rechenschaft heranziehen kann! Zum Glück hast du dein Geld letztenendes zurückbekommen!


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Mai 2010)

@ Herbboy: " die ähnlich stark sind wie die Konkurrenz von Acer, Samsung, Asus usw. zum ähnlichen Preis."

du meinst doch damit nicht das acer die geilen notebooks macht und sony krampfhaft versucht leistungstechnisch mitzukommen oder?!


----------



## Xion4 (26. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> @ Herbboy: " die ähnlich stark sind wie die Konkurrenz von Acer, Samsung, Asus usw. zum ähnlichen Preis."
> 
> du meinst doch damit nicht das acer die geilen notebooks macht und sony krampfhaft versucht leistungstechnisch mitzukommen oder?!




Sorry, erstmal: welchen Sinn hat dieser Beitrag, ich find Herboy hat sich klar ausgedrückt. Nicht einer deiner Beitröge hat was mit dem Thema zu tun, wie die meisten hier, hier gehts um einen Online Shop, und nicht um einen virtuellen Sch****vergleich. 

Auch steht hier nicht das Preis Leistungsverhältnis eines Upper Clas Notebooks zur Diskussion, wir wissen nun, du hast ein Sony, und bist sehr davon überzeugt. PUNKT.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Mai 2010)

Das ich ein SONY habe weiß jeder der lesen kann...und dass das ganze hier ins OT abgeschweift ist, ist net alleine meine schuld...es ist auch in keiner weise ein sch....vergleich, als ob ich denke, dass ich das schnellste notebook der welt habe=0...ich weiß sehr wohl das es sich um Multimediageräte handelt...


----------



## 1821984 (26. Mai 2010)

@ threadersteller: Ich hoffe du bist dir im klaren, was die HD5850 mit GDDR3 ram an leistung hat?

Ich möchte das Acer keinesfalls schlecht reden aber ich habe von meiner seite aus z.B. schlechte erfahrung mit Acer im Service wie mit dem Produkt selbst gehabt, also wünsche ich dir, dass es bei dir besser läuft als bei mir.

Anderer seits kannst du froh sein, dass die stornierung bei Devilteck doch gut geklappt hat. Denn bei selbstüberweisung ist das sone sache, dass geld wieder zubekommen. Ich würde sowas immer per Nachnahme machen auch wenns 30€ mehr kostet. Denn bei so einem Lieferverzug hätte ich spätestens ende Feb. alles storniert und man muss seinem geld nicht hinterher laufen. Sowas kann echt stressig werden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> @ Herbboy: " die ähnlich stark sind wie die Konkurrenz von Acer, Samsung, Asus usw. zum ähnlichen Preis."
> 
> du meinst doch damit nicht das acer die geilen notebooks macht und sony krampfhaft versucht leistungstechnisch mitzukommen oder?!


 
Nein, ich meine ganz einfach, dass alle diese gannten Firmen aktuell und seit ner Weile Notebooks bieten, die bei ähnlichem Preis ähnlich stark sind und auch für manch ein aktuelles Spiel noch reichen. Sony wiederum mischt in den Bereich noch nicht so lange mit: früher hatten die nur Notebooks, die bei gleichem Preis viel schwächer waren oder bei gleicher Leistung viel teurer - dafür waren die halt qualitativ eher Business und nicht "consumer". Sony hatte früher halt im Grunde keine "consumer"-Mulitmedia-Serie.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Mai 2010)

okay...sry dann für das misverständniss:B


----------

